# Hi, I'm new! ~



## pinkypinky (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi!!!
I want to present myself, but I apoligize for my bad english!
I'm an italian girl and I'm 46 years old (47 on september 22th!!!), I am a temporary teacher. I have known FertilityFriends because I'm interested in Reprofit.
I have had an egg donation in Ucraina, Kien (Dr.Dor), it was a bad experience(10.000 euros flown away)...we were 17 ladies and all 17 BFN...Then I went to Sanatorium Helios (Brno), where I transferred 3 morule and...all 3 stayed with me!!! I was pregnant of three babies!!!But one baby died at 12 week! And unfortunately my other two babies (a girl and a boy) were born at 24 week...the boy died after ten hours, the girl after a month...It was terrible! Too much sorrow...So I have tried again at Sanatorium on July, but BFN and the impression that now they have too much work and so they don't work well as some months ago.
So, here I am! A friend told me about Reprofit, I wrote and Dr.Machac sent me some mails, I am going to Reprofit on december!!! Dr. Machac seems to be very kind and after having read your impressions about him and about his clinic I'm feeling a little bit better.
I read your topic every day! Thank you for your help!
Kiss Fabiana


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

im sorry about the past experiences you have had with the hospitals.and losing babys must be so hard this site is really good for help and support.

so i wish you all the best for the future keepinghope xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hiya Fabriana,
Just wanted to say hi and welcome.
Sorry to hear of your experiences, we're all in the same boat!
here, they are very friendly and helpful here
Elisa x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi there, 

I heard v. good stuff about the Reprofit and the dr seems to be v. professional although the clinic seems to be getting busy because of the affordable price and good service.  There are other options, too such as Moscow Altravita, which is 5000 euros.  Am surprised to hear that you spent 10000 euros .  Is this Isida in Kiev? Did you work through a third party ie. fertility clinic from here sent you over there.  Am sure that if you arraged it yourself you wouldn't have paid half as much.  I know that the Bridge, for example, charges this amount to send patient to Ukraine and it seems like an awful lot of money to charge for organising it where you can do this yourself.  There are a number of clinics in London where you can get scan done such as LFC, London Women's clinic and so on.  

So sorry to hear that you lost your babies at 24 wks.  Before your next tx maybe worthwhile to investigate your immune system.  Am sure Stepan will be able to give you good advice.  All the best, Incy


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you will need sorry to hear what you have been through

good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Fabiana
 
 I am sorry to read of your lost babies, how terribly sad for you, I hope that this next treatment brings you your dream.
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Reprofit International 
Czech Republic ~
CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *pinkypinky* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, Fabiana I just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sirry to read of the sadness that you have gone through.  I wish you all the success in thw rold on your journey.

C~x


----------

